# Fork pressure for DJ



## The111 (May 20, 2012)

For most normal MTB (trail/DH) I just follow mfr recommendation for my weight. And I also go with the wisdom that you should be using your full travel at least once per ride (unsure if that is true for DJ).

I have a Fox 831 fork, and the "recommended" pressure for my weight (165lb) is 72psi. When I first built the bike I started at 80psi, and I was using almost the full travel on the jumps I hit. Since then I've been hitting bigger jumps and adding more pressure. I'm now up to 95psi (what the fork would "recommend" for a 215lb person), and I only use about 2/3 the travel now on a typical jumping day. It still feels soft enough that on really steep lips I risk getting bucked a little bit, due to the front end compressing fast (even with compression almost fully closed) and then the back end getting a harder kick.

I've heard people say that you should go much higher than mfr's recommendation if you're DJing... but the 831 *is* a DJ fork, right? So shouldn't the recommendation take that into account?

I'm tempted to just go up to the max of 113psi. At that point I'll probably be using less than half of my travel (though in some super bad nose case situation I'd use more and be grateful for it). Is this a bad idea? What do most DJers do?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm no DJ expert, just built my first one last fall. I have a Manitou Circus fork that has a mechanical spring in addition to air. The spring is so stiff I can only compress it about half way with no air in the fork. I'm 206 lbs. I do put about 35lbs of air in it though.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

My 36 talas is at 115 psi, I run it quite stiff with max lsc and slow rebound


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

for a dedicated dirt jumper, pump up the fork about as stiff as you can stand. you really just want it to take the harshness out of big landings, not be all smooth like a trail fork...


----------

